# Help! What's MAC Pearlizer?



## DeBeers8 (Jun 4, 2005)

Hello Everyone, I'm a newbie around here but I've been lurking around for about a week. You are all beautiful people 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





i was wondering if anyone can suggest how to properly use the pearlizers. I'm usually a NC42 studiofix girl all year long, but this year....I want to take it down a notch and go with a simple shimmery summer. Can you help?


----------



## MsFashionGuru (Jun 4, 2005)

My guess is that it would go on after the studio fix, but I guess you could do either.


----------



## jasper17 (Jun 4, 2005)

Not sure if this will be much help but I've used mine kind of like I would a bronzer - anywhere the sun would naturally hit on my face.  Today I used it (Quiver) over a tinted moisturizer and bare minerals mineral veil (I don't use either of the products you mention above) - if I could get a decent picture, I'd post it but it's not rally showing up.  Just a tiny bit of the Pearlizer on a fluffy brush and then cheeks first, with the remainder on chin, temples and a bit on nose and forehead.  Just kind of gives a subtle shimmer and a tiny bit of color.

Good luck!


----------



## Sanne (Jun 4, 2005)

I applied the pink pearlizer with my stippling brush, and it looked smashing! when these are applyed with the stippling brush, the black hairs apply the colorparts of the product, and the white ones polish the shiny parts. this is really sheer, but sooo pretty!

@ first I didn't want the pearlizers, but I changed my mind, Called MAC and they put the gold and the pink pearlizers aside for me (it turned out to be the last two!!!I got my timing back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jun 4, 2005)

Always put powder highlighter after foundation and powder. Never use it on your T zone (Forehead, Nose, Chin) if you already have oily or combo skin, because it will look good for about 1 hour, and after that time, your skin will look oily and dirty. 

Good as Gold is more like an highlighter... Hundred Degrees could be used as a blush or an highlighter... and Quiver is a bronzing powder, highlighter for dark skin, or blush.


----------



## DeBeers8 (Jun 4, 2005)

THANK YOU ALL! I value all of your advices!I can't wait til I get mine in the mail and start playing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 PrettyKitty...your make up always look sooo gorgeous


----------



## foreveratorifan (Jun 4, 2005)

If used as a highlighter, where on the face would be appropriate to place it?  I wasn't able to get to the counter to have the MUA try these on me....

I bought Hundred Degrees and Good as Gold....I'm VERY pale NW15.....(i also bought the pink and the gold sticks as well since sometimes my skin is drier and I thought I would prefer those for those times!)


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jun 5, 2005)

Let me find a pic, I don't know how to explain it! Oh... WAIT! I think that I'll take a pic in my Kevin Aucoin book!

Thx Debeers!!


----------



## Absynthe (Jan 25, 2006)

*Pearlizer question*

Where can you use these? I have a sample of dolled up and not sure if its for cheeks or eyes, or as a powder.Any suggestions please


----------



## HanBox20 (Jan 25, 2006)

any, its incredible verstial, sometimes i'll use mine for highlights on my eyes and other times i'll use it for highlights or as a blush on my cheeks depending on the shade of it
mhm
its one of my fav amc products


----------



## *Nikita* (Sep 19, 2008)

*Help! What's MAC Pearlizer Sheer Pigment?*

I got some MAC make up for my birthday, but I'm still learning about this whole make up thing.. lol I know about foundations, eyeshadows, etc.. But what is pigment?

I received something called "Hundred Degrees Pearlizer. Pearlizer Sheer Pigment."

It's a pink powder that's about the same size as a MAC blush pot. 

How do I use this? Is it like blush? Or just a really big pot of eyeshadow? haha I'm so confused!

Thanks!
-Nikita


----------



## AppleDiva (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: Help! What's MAC Pearlizer Sheer Pigment?*

Yes, u can use as blush, highlighter or eye shadow.  Do enjoy your b-day and gifts!!


----------



## *Nikita* (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: Help! What's MAC Pearlizer Sheer Pigment?*

thanks!!


----------



## Ms. Z (Sep 19, 2008)

*Re: Help! What's MAC Pearlizer Sheer Pigment?*

Happy Birthday!
Enjoy your new goodies!​


----------



## MAC_Whore (Sep 20, 2008)

*Re: Help! What's MAC Pearlizer Sheer Pigment?*

Merged with existing thread on this subject.


----------



## Athanasia Papas (Mar 23, 2013)

*i love to use these babies with a tinted moisturizer for a dewy look....they are simply dewlicious!!! Great youthful glow!*


----------

